# how many posts for golden membership



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

im currently a silver member what does it take to become a gold member i can't find it in the FAQ how many posts do you have to have


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

1000 posts and member for 365 days............


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

how do you feel youre life will change once you attain gold member status ?


----------

